# MP shoulder Flash



## X-army-cst (13 Apr 2007)

Can someone send me a shoulder flash from the MP branch patrol uniform?  I am ex army and would like one of these to display for myself. Unsure what I can trade but ask me and I'll let you know if I have anything.

Thanks folks!!


----------



## X-army-cst (25 Apr 2007)

How about a PM? Anyone??


----------



## captjtq (28 Apr 2007)

Are you talking about the patch used on our relatively new Operational Patrol Dress (the black one?). I may be able to help.


----------



## X-army-cst (28 Apr 2007)

Either the standard one or the subdued if you have one. Let me know if there is anythign I can do for you and I will try.
Thanks


----------



## ezpkns (26 Aug 2011)

Hi, I'm a shoulder flash collector and also noticed this thread, I would very much like to add any and all MP flashes that I can to my collection as I have aspirations of one day joining their ranks. If you could PM me with any information regarding my request that would be fantastic.


----------

